# Dubious Email from Bill Jelen



## Comfy

Did anyone just get an email stating it's from Bill advertising the pre-order of a book and a link?


----------



## texasalynn

yes - and had something about Led Zeppelin


----------



## starl

I don't know about the Led Zeppelin part, but it is a legit email. Bill is using Indiegogo to sponsor his 40th Excel Book - title XL. You can get your name in the book.


----------



## XOR LX

But I assume no share of the profits?

Regards


----------



## Comfy

starl said:


> I don't know about the Led Zeppelin part, but it is a legit email. Bill is using Indiegogo to sponsor his 40th Excel Book - title XL. You can get your name in the book.



Thanks for confirming.


----------



## starl

XOR LX said:


> But I assume no share of the profits?
> 
> Regards



I"m not sure what you mean, but no.. there's no profit sharing. There are various levels you can join in on...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

XOR LX said:


> But I assume no share of the profits?
> 
> Regards


There are numerous rewards.  Profit share is not one of them.  But depending on your contributions there are various ways to increase your exposure.

It's a wonderful idea.  I'm sure there are many individuals out there that are eager to contribute towards a book and be acknowledged for it.


----------



## starl

Also info here: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-v-2-0/825466-my-40th-excel-book.html
and here (on the new webaddress) http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-v-2-0/825391-mrx-cl-brings-you-mrexcel-message-board.html


----------



## DocAElstein

Hi

.  I wasn’t quite sure wot to make of that Email either. So good to have some clarification here. I am still not 100% sure wot it is about, but the idea to support a book from here before it comes out seems good. – maybe takes a bit of pressure off the contributors so they can concentrate on doing it good. But would be nice to think if any of the long time Regular Volunteers and “Mods” here contribute that they get somehow something out of it as reward for their  amazing efforts here
.  I will try (again!) to order a book and  support. Not particularly interested in getting my name in it  (or having “a signed copy”) – Just given up for today after an hour of trying in vain to get the “IndieGoGo” thing to take my credit card payment….

Alan


----------



## DocAElstein

DocAElstein said:


> .........
> .  I will try (again!) to order a book and  support. Not particularly interested in getting my name in it  (or having “a signed copy”) – Just given up for today after an hour of trying in vain to get the “IndieGoGo” thing to take my credit card payment….
> 
> Alan



.   I just spoke to my Credit Card Company.....

.   IndieGoGo have taken my money!  But IndiGoGo  told me that my Card was not valid. And they have not confirmed the payment.....


----------

